# Spray gun set up Advice



## Darklight (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi Guys
thinking about getting a small spray gun and compressor set up 
nothing to expensive just for touching up instead of rattle cans 
seen some that modellers use airbrush type sprayers whats your
thoughts any ideas whats good and whats bad or has anyone 
actually used these things for small touch up areas on cars
Thanks Guys


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

You'll never be happy with an 'artist's air brush' - it's simply not the right tool for the job. 
Even on the smallest of touch up jobs it would be a bit like trying paint a wall with a half inch brush .... but you could get away with a four inch brush (whilst a roller would be best) 
Up sizing from a not suitable artists airbrush to a suitable small spraygun is not so simple.
A spraygun (a four inch in brush terms - but by no means sprayshop size ie roller size) needs more air, so you need a larger compressor - but compressing air causes condensation, but water and paint/lacquer don't mix - so then you'll need a water trap.
Then depending on what paint you use but more especially what lacquer you use you'll need an air-fed mask.
Most lacquers are very harmful for your health! http://www.hse.gov.uk/pubns/indg473.htm
To supply the mask with safe breathable air you need a triple stage filtration system - and to supply the gun and air fed mask with enough air you'll need an even larger compressor.


----------



## PolishMyPipe (Mar 23, 2014)

squiggs said:


> You'll never be happy with an 'artist's air brush' - it's simply not the right tool for the job.
> Even on the smallest of touch up jobs it would be a bit like trying paint a wall with a half inch brush .... but you could get away with a four inch brush (whilst a roller would be best)
> Up sizing from a not suitable artists airbrush to a suitable small spraygun is not so simple.
> A spraygun (a four inch in brush terms - but by no means sprayshop size ie roller size) needs more air, so you need a larger compressor - but compressing air causes condensation, but water and paint/lacquer don't mix - so then you'll need a water trap.
> ...


Lol so I take from that (I was considering doing this myself) as don't bother unless you have a lot of cash to set it up properly?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

PolishMyPipe said:


> Lol so I take from that (I was considering doing this myself) as don't bother unless you have a lot of cash to set it up properly?


It's the same as with any trade really - you need the right tools to do the job.
But whereas it might be possible to use the wrong tools for the wrong job (eg I'd have a go at cracking a walnut with sledge hammer) it's a bit more difficult when doing a job that's meant to replicate a factory finish - unless you're using the correct tools for the job. 
Coupled to that are the major health issues associated with spraying paint & lacquer and that it can only be done safely by using more/bigger & more expensive equipment than a hobbyist usually wants to invest in.

...... so yes


----------



## craigeh123 (Dec 26, 2011)

Squiggs what lacquer do you use and what masks ?


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

craigeh123 said:


> Squiggs what lacquer do you use and what masks ?


I'm currently using omi crom lacquer and an Devilbiss air fed.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

There are non iso primers and water based paints, as used by smart repair guys. But by the time you have bought a small compressor, £100 upwards, a couple of sprays guns, and the paint, you will up to what a smart repair might cost.


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

Funnily enough, I am currently watching Classic Car Rescue, recorded on Monday night. The guy was respraying a Porsche 928 in a spray booth, primer and black top coat, but didn't seem to be using air fed gear, just a face mask.


----------



## Darklight (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks for the great info i was only thinking about small areas looking on Youtube the other night many people on it were repairing scrapes on bumpers stone chips and doing custom petrol tanks on motorbikes with great results so that's what gave me the idea.

The initial outlay for gun and compressor will be about £100 but i would hopefully have it for years to use over and over again that also was what i was thinking really.

Thanks for the info once again I will give it some further thought and maybe find somebody who might do the above in my area
Thanks


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Tintin said:


> Funnily enough, I am currently watching Classic Car Rescue, recorded on Monday night. The guy was respraying a Porsche 928 in a spray booth, primer and black top coat, but didn't seem to be using air fed gear, just a face mask.


I think if you go to my HSE link, several posts ago, it does make you wonder why people take the risk.
It's true that there are w/b primers & water based paints and there are some 'safer' lacquers.
But it's going be a pretty stupid person that want's to breath in any kind of primer/paint mist ... even water based! (or aerosols!) .... although a simple particle/dust mask is usually adequate.
After that you're usually into 2k coatings which usually contain isocyanate .... which you really, really shouldn't get in your lungs - which is where the HSE advice really steps in.

(I think most people that have been in spraying game can tell a story of the old boy who sprayed and died an early death 'cos H&S never existed. Todays coatings that contain iso's are arguably even worse for your health.)

Waiver. I'm not a H&S expert - please do your own H&S risk assessment :thumb:


----------



## Rundie (Oct 2, 2007)

Agree with the above, I test all sorts of respiratory equipment for a living and wouldn't spray anything without protection of some sort. Air fed masks through breathable air filters is the way to go to be 100% safe.


----------



## Darklight (Mar 31, 2014)

Darklight said:


> Hi Guys
> thinking about getting a small spray gun and compressor set up
> nothing to expensive just for touching up instead of rattle cans
> seen some that modellers use airbrush type sprayers whats your
> ...


This is my initial thread regarding gun and compressor and was thinking on the
airbrush side of it these compressors have built in water traps and would be used in a outside environment I have got more chance of lung damage outside any supermarket or bus stop and was just asking does anyone have any knowledge with this type of equipment on cars.

I was not wanting to set up a spray business and don't need to understand HSE requirements I have already been trained in that area as a chemical process technician not meaning to sound funny about it just trying to get the thread back on the correct track with the original question
Thanks Guys


----------



## squiggs (Oct 19, 2009)

Quote:
Originally Posted by Darklight 
Hi Guys
thinking about getting a small spray gun and compressor set up 
nothing to expensive just for touching up instead of rattle cans 
seen some that modellers use airbrush type sprayers whats your
thoughts any ideas whats good and whats bad or has anyone 
actually used these things for small touch up areas on cars
Thanks Guys

This is my initial thread regarding gun and compressor and was thinking on the
airbrush side of it these compressors have built in water traps and would be used in a outside environment I have got more chance of lung damage outside any supermarket or bus stop and was just asking does anyone have any knowledge with this type of equipment on cars.

I was not wanting to set up a spray business and don't need to understand HSE requirements I have already been trained in that area as a chemical process technician not meaning to sound funny about it just trying to get the thread back on the correct track with the original question
Thanks Guys

Just in case you missed the first line of my original reply.



squiggs said:


> You'll never be happy with an 'artist's air brush' - it's simply not the right tool for the job.


The rest of my answer was/is still relative - and as you are a trained chemical process technician apparently well versed on H&S I would have thought you would recognise that whether in a large business environment or as private individual, whether spraying inside or outside that if you're spraying ISO's without proper PSE then it is potentially more dangerous for your lungs than being in a supermarket carpark or waiting at a bus stop - and I think it fairly foolhardy of you to suggest otherwise!

Anyway back to topic .... I've got an artists airbrush and I have tried doing a repair with it. As a Smart repairer by trade it was blatantly apparent that isn't the right tool for the job. And no matter how many times you ask I very much doubt that you'll ever get the reply that you seem to be looking for that contradicts and says 'Yes they are brilliant - get one.'


----------



## Darklight (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi 
Thanks for the input I must add the supermarket and bus stop was a jokingly jibe 
thanks for the airbrush info which was the only answer i was looking for in the first place


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

What you want to do is doable, OP, just questionable whether you would get the quality of results that you would want. There are non-iso epoxy primers and water based paints like Lechler hydrafan. I would think you could do small items or smart type repairs with a 24 or 59l compressor and small spray gun, but would struggle with bigger panels. Smart repair companies use these kind of products but I would think it takes a fair bit of practise to get good results. No harm in having a go though, as long as you read all the safety data sheets carefully.


----------



## Darklight (Mar 31, 2014)

Tintin said:


> What you want to do is doable, OP, just questionable whether you would get the quality of results that you would want. There are non-iso epoxy primers and water based paints like Lechler hydrafan. I would think you could do small items or smart type repairs with a 24 or 59l compressor and small spray gun, but would struggle with bigger panels. Smart repair companies use these kind of products but I would think it takes a fair bit of practise to get good results. No harm in having a go though, as long as you read all the safety data sheets carefully.


Thanks for info on the Lechler hydrafan products that's great:thumb: was only wanting to do small areas of repair scratches,dings and the like will look into it, did not know these products even existed and are prepared to put some time in to perfect it.Probably never attempt bigger panels would go to a proper panel shop spray center if needed to, jeez had my fill of safety data sheets lol am retired now 10 years early so have the time.
good info mate:thumb:


----------



## Tintin (Sep 3, 2006)

I have read of people spraying whole cars, like Minis, a panel at a time with a small compressor, but obviously the prep work and the work afterwards will be much more than a bodyshop spraying 2k. The mig-welding.co.uk forum has a good paint and bodywork forum if you want to read about painting in more detail.


----------



## Darklight (Mar 31, 2014)

Hi TinTin 
Yeah checked out the mig weld forum some good advice on it got the impression a lot of peeps buy the wrong compressor from the start more good advice gained :thumb: I am a newbie on here but 2 areas on cars i have never done detailing and spraying I have actually prepared a whole car for spraying hand sanded over six weeks and my car jeez my car has never ever seen a pot of polish Lol.
I reckon for the price of a Rupe's or flex polisher which is already in the pipeline 
you would get something that would give good enough results for the type of 
repair that i may want to do take a peek at the showroom section with a bit of ingenuity i managed to remove pretty bad scratches with good results as 
always any info on this site is more knowledge gained :thumb: happy days


----------



## BaggyFX (Jul 15, 2013)

As a rule of thumb, if the area you want to paint is bigger than your hand an airbrush isn't the right choice. A hvlp gravity fed spray gun should do the trick.


----------

